# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Φούσκωμα καρδερίνας και υπνηλία.

## teo24

Καλημερα στην παρεα....Δυστηχως οσο και να προσπαθω να ειμαι ενεργος δεν τα καταφερνω....παρακολουθω στα κλεφτα κανα θεμα αλλα κι αυτο μια στο τοσο....ας ερθω ομως και στο θεμα μας....                                                                        

Πριν μια εβδομαδα ''εχασα'' την θηλυκια μου καρδερινα.Την ειδα τ'απογευμα που σχολασα φουσκωμενη να κοιμαται και αμεσως την εβαλα σε μικροτερο κλουβι και την πηρα μεσα στο σπιτι.Την επομενη μερα την ξαναειδα παλι απογευμα οπου και μπορεσα να της δωσω και αντιβιωση με την βοηθεια και τις συμβουλες του ''γιατρου μας'' που παλευει ξεχωριστα για τον καθενα μας και τον ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ παρα πολυ....Απ οτι μου ειπε η γυναικα καμια ωρα  μετα την αντιβιωση την ειδε να κινειται μεσα στο κλουβι και να τσιμπαει και τροφη που εβλεπα κι εγω τα σπορια τα φαγωμενα στον πατο και λιγο αυγο που της ειχα βαλει αλλα τσιμπαγε και το σουπιοκοκκαλο για πρωτη φορα μιας και στο κλουβι της ποτε δεν το πλησιασε.Δυστηχως ομως το επομενο πρωινο την βρηκα στο πατο του κλουβιου.Εγω το μονο που ειδα ηταν λιγο καρινα...δεν ηξερα και την ηλικια της αλλα ξερω οτι ηταν ενα καταπληκτικο και ηρεμο πουλακι....


Εχθες παρατηρησα και τον αρσενικο μου να κοιμαται συχνα....δυστηχως δεν εχω εικονας τους ολη μερα παρα μονο κανα απογευμα για κανα 2ωρο.Σημερα ειχα λιγο χρονο και του εβαλα σε ταιστρα κανναβουρι-ψιλο ηλιοσπορο-κια και καμμελινα κι εδω και κανα μισαωρο δεν λεει να φυγει απο κει.Του εβαλα και αλμορα στο νερο και θα του βαλω και λιγο αυγο τωρα αλλα μετα φευγω παλι μεχρι το βραδυ.Ειναι που ειναι ''ζορικοι'' χαρακτηρες αυτα τα πουλια απο αυτα που διαβαζα κατα καιρους αλλα μας εχει τρελανει κι αυτος ο παλιοκαιρος....Αυτα και συγνωμη για το κατεβατο.......

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη πρέπει να έχουμε εικόνα της κοιλιάς του. Αν λείπεις και και καθυστερήσει τότε καλό είναι να παρει Cosumix ή esb3 με μια αντιβίωση μαζί ή baycox και αντιβίωση μαζί και όταν γυρίσεις βλέπουμε ανάλογα την εικόνα. Η αυξημένη διάθεση για φαγητό δείχνει κοκκίδια ή megabacteria αν και δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω μικρόβιο που συνήθως όμως δεν αυξάνει την λήψη τροφής αλλά την μειώνει. Δυστυχώς η έγκαιρη αντιμετώπιση σε πρόβλημα που εξελίσσεται πολύ γρήγορα είναι πολύ κρίσιμη και τόσο πέρυσι το Γενάρη κυρίως αλλά και φέτος όλη την άνοιξη μέσα στην αναπαραγωγή κάτι χτυπάει πολύ γρήγορα

----------


## jk21

η φωτο της κοιλιας .Μου την εστειλε στο fb  o Θοδωρης .Καραμπινατη εντεριτιδα απο μικροβιο ή κοκκιδια ή συνδιασμο τους 


Αν εχεις augmentin  απο την αλλη φορα , δινεις σταγονα στο στομα αμεσα , χρειαζεται ομως και esb3 ή baycox .Μου γραφεις τι εχεις και τα λεμε για δοσολογια στο στομα . Το πουλι θελει ζεστη και almora γιατι εχει καρινιασει .Φουλ λιπαρους σπορους αν εχεις , κανναβουρι , νιζερ , ηλιοσπορο , κια , περιλλα καποιο ή ολα αυτα

----------


## nikolaslo

Θοδωρη ευχομαι το πουλακι σου να γινει καλα γρηγορα!!!! 
Δημητρη σε αυτη την περίπτωση και σε συνδιασμο με την augmentin καλυτερο δεν ειναι το baycox????
Το λεω αυτο γιατι το συγκεκριμένο φαρμακο ειναι ειδικα για κοκκιδια ενω το esb3 ειναι ευρεως φασματος αντιβιωτικο και αντικοκιδιακο....ετσι δεν ειναι η τα εχω καταλαβει λαθος????





*η απαντηση στον Νικο μεταφερθηκε στο θεμα

**Κοκκιδίωση στα πτηνά συντροφιάς - pet bird coccidiosis  ( ποστ 31 ) *

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα ...αυτα ειναι τα χθεσινα
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## teo24

γυρω στις 5.30 το πρωι τον ακουγα που ''μιλουσε'' και σηκωθηκα.ηταν πιο δραστηριος και κρεμασμενος ανασκελα στον ουρανο του κλουβιου αλλα και πιο κινητικος που δεν μπορουσα να τον πιασω.Μετα το πιασιμο κα το φαρμακο κοιμαται...λεγοντας κοιμαται δεν ειναι ξερος....αν ακουσει κατι βγαζει κεφαλι κοιταζει,τιναζεται λιγο και μετα παλι μεσα το κεφαλι.Την κοιλια την ειδα αλλα δεν μππορεσα να την βγαλω φωτο...το εντερο διακρινετε αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο φουσκωμενο,ειναι σαν να ειναι επιπεδο με την κοιλια....

----------


## jk21

αν η υποχωρηση του εντερου δεν σηνωδευεται με καρινιασμα , ειναι ενθαρρυντικη εικονα αν η υπνηλια δεν γινει μονιμη μεσα στην ημερα   .Προσεξε να μην δειχνει οτι πνιγεται οταν δινεις το φαρμακο

----------


## teo24

Δημητρη φαντασου απ τις 10 το πρωι τωρα μπηκα σπιτι 12 το βραδυ και 6 το πρωι ξαναφευγω οποτε δυσκολευομαι να τον παρακολουθω.Η καρινα το πρωι δεν ηταν τοσο κοφτερη οσο χθες.Παντως στο κλαδι ειναι τωρα...

----------


## jk21

Αν το πετυχεις ξυπνιο το πρωι βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλια

----------


## teo24

Καλησπερα στην παρεα....ο φιλαρακος μου δειχνει να πηγαινει καλυτερα.Εχει κοψει τον υπνο στην διαρκεια της μερας μονο που και που καθεται ηρεμος στο κλαδι και αγναντευει....Το ΣΚ τον παρατηρησα και ηταν ιδιαιτερα κεφατος...κρεμοταν αναποδα στο κλουβι και εκανε και κανταδα στο θυληκο καρδερινοκαναρο που εχι απεναντι του...αυτο κανει και τωρα.Ελπιζω να την σκαπουλαραμε....

----------


## jk21

Δεν σταματας τα φαρμακα φυσικα .

Περιμενω εικονα κοιλιας

----------


## teo24

Aυριο πρωι πρωι θα βγαλω φωτο...Σ'ευχαριστω για ολα ακομα μια φορα.... ::

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα....σημερα με ξυπνησε με τις φωνες του ο κυριος....οριστε και η κοιλια του...καρινα δεν εχει αλλα εινα λιγο ''πρησμενος''στην κοιλια λες κι εχει αυγο....[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις την αγωγη οπως την ξερεις μεχρι τωρα . Παραλληλα μου λες αν η διογκωση αυτη δειχνει σαν μπαλακι που οταν κρατας το πουλι , δειχνει ελαφρως να μετακινειται στο κεντρο και προς τα δεξια οπως το κοιτας .Αν ναι, τοτε το πουλακι εχει και megabacteria και θελει και καψουλα fungustatine (μονη συσκευασια ) των 150 mg απο φαρμακειο  ή αλλο σκευασμα φλουκοναζολης στα ιδια mg (ειναι φαρμακα για μυκητες )

----------


## legendguards

φαινετε καθαρα το μπαλακι, esb με fungastatine οπως λεει και ο Μητσος

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα...πως τον βλεπεται τον κυριο???Σαν να αλλαξε μου φαινεται...το μπαλακι παραμενει αλλα σαν να ειναι και καπως κιτρινη η κοιλια δεξια...απο κο[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]ντα φαινεται κιτρινη

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## teo24

Tωρα δινω απ την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη Augmentin στο στομα και esb στο νερο,Σταματαω κατι???????Και πως χορηγω το Fungustatin και για ποσο???Θα παω να το παρω τωρα αλλα βραδακι θα ερθω ξανα σπιτι....

----------


## legendguards

Χαλια, Μητσο μοιαζει μετην δικη μου περιπτωση αυτου που σταματησα τα φαρμακα

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη σου γραφω με πμ για το φουνκουστατιν , που πρεπει να δοθει αμεσα .Σε παιρνω τηλ και ειναι απενεργοποιημενο .Δεν ξερω αν εχεις αλλαξει νουμερο απο παλιοτερα 

θα σου δωσω διαλλυμα καλυτερα για να δινεις στο στομα και αν δεν μπορεις και εναλλακτικα στο νερο αλλα το πουλι ειναι χαλια 

η αντιβιωση δεν δειχνει να ανταποκρινεται , γιατι νομιζω οτι σιγουρα υπαρχει και εντεριτιδα εκτος απο τυχον megabacteria που κρυβεται και ενισχυει τη γενικη διογκωση της κοιλιας 

ειτε θα παρεις baytril 0.5 % απο κτηνιατρικα και θα δωσεις αμεσα σταγονα αδιαλυτη και θα τα πουμε για τη συνεχεια , ειτε αυξησε κατα 50 % την παροχη της augmentin (αλλα ειναι ρισκο ... )

----------


## teo24

Δεν ξερω τι γινεται Δημητρη...σπιτι χαλασε το ιντερνετ,το κινητο μου οντως απ τις 12 δεν εψχει σημα και λεει εκτακτη κληση μονο.....ολα μαζι.Και τωρα ειμαι σ'ενα φιλο και γραφω.Baytril απο αυριο το πρωι θα μπορω να ψαξω ενω fungustatin πηρα το πρωι.Παντως απο συμπεριφορα δεν θα τον ελεγα χαλια.Θα δω σε λιγο που θα παω σπιτι....

----------


## teo24

Πηραμε απ το στομα την πρωτη μας δοση απο fungustatin,To καλο ειναι οτι εμαθε πλεον και μετα την δευτερη μερα δεν φερνει αντισταση στα φαρμακα,του τα δινω με φαλτσοκομμενο καλαμακι κι αμεσως ανοιγει το στομα και παει ολο μεσα.Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν καθεται να τον πιασω και μολις ανοιξω το πορτακι παει και μπαινει ολος μεσα στην ταιστρα και βγαινει μετα απο κανα λεπτο....πολλα περιστατικα ρε παιδια...ολα μαζι τα επιασε.....

----------


## teo24

Kαλημερα με πρωινες φωτο...Ειμαστε στην 3η μερα fungustatin και 8η esb...Η διαθεση ειναι καλη και χθες εκανε και μπανακι....Μου φαινεται οτι υποχωρησε λιγο το σκουρο μερος της κοιλιας και δεξια αριστερα και χαμηλα ειναι καπως ασπροκιτρινο...[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

baytril δεν πηρες;  αν δεν εχεις παρει , παιρνεις και δινεις σιγουρα .Η βελτιωση ειναι μικρη , απλα στην γενικη διογκωση και μαλλον οφειλεται στη εναρξη δρασης του megabacteria αλλα υπαρχουν εντερα και συκωτι που δεν υποχωρουν και για μενα χρειαζεται πιο δραστικη αντιβιωση

----------


## teo24

Ξεχασα φιλε μου...ξεχασα.πηγα να παρω και ειχε καψουλες η δισκια κατι τετοιο και ειπα να σε ρωτησω και τελικα το ξεχασα.Το απογευμα θα πεταχτω σε ******** και θα παρω το 5%

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα υγρο και οχι το 5 % αλλα το 0.5 % αν και θα στο λεγανε ετσι κι αλλιως αν τους ελεγες για μικρα πουλια

----------


## teo24

Δυστηχως δεν πηρα τιποτα Δημητρη.Του ζητησα το 5% και του ειπα γιατι το θελω κιολας και μου λεει ''αυτο θες αλλα το εχω μονο σε 100ml''δεν πειραζει του λεω θα το παρω .Μολις μου εδωσε την αποδειξη και ειδα οτι ειχε 56.52 ευρω επαθα ενα εγκεφαλικο και του το εδωσα πισω.....Να μην σε ζαλιζω τελικα δεν πηρα.Αυριο το πρωι θα μπορεσω να ξαναπαω,πηγα στην***********στην περιοχη μου.

----------


## teo24

Πηρα τηλ,τωρα και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι σε ελλειψη εδω και καιρο και δεν ξερουν ποτε θα ξαναφερουν.Γενικα μου ειπε οτι ολη η σειρα Bayer ειναι σε ελλειψη και δεν εχει να μου προτεινη κατι αντιστοιχο.

----------


## teo24

κοιταξα να δω μηπως εχω κατι αλλα κι αυτα εληξαν.ενα bactrimel κι ενα sivotine ειχα

----------


## jk21

Ψαξε για spectron  ειναι και αυτο ενροφλοξασινη 

θες σε πυκνοτητα 5 mg /ml   ( 0.5 % δηλαδη )

----------


## teo24

Συγνωμη για την αναφορα καταστηματος..... :Ashamed0005:

----------


## teo24

> Ψαξε για spectron  ειναι και αυτο ενροφλοξασινη 
> 
> θες σε πυκνοτητα 5 mg /ml   ( 0.5 % δηλαδη )


Ok,πηρα τηλ.και το εχουν.αυριο το πρωι παω να το παρω.Αν θες Δημητρη στειλε μου δοσολογια.....και για ακομα μια φορα Σ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## jk21

ασε ρε τις συγνωμες τωρα  και κοιτα μην το προλαβεις σημερα , να του δινες στο στομα οσο γινεται νωριτερα 

αν ειναι το  0.5 %  δηλαδη 5 mg ενροφλοξασινης ανα ml  ,  δωσε αδιαλυτη σταγονα  σημερα ή αυριο το πρωι και μολις το παρεις και το σιγουρεψουμε πιο ειναι , τα λεμε με πμ για τη συνεχεια

----------


## teo24

αχ....παω τωρα....

----------


## teo24

Γυρισα...ειναι το 100mg/ml

----------


## jk21

σου εστειλα πμ 


ποσο το πηρες και ποσα ml εχει;

----------


## teo24

> σου εστειλα πμ 
> 
> 
> ποσο το πηρες και ποσα ml εχει;


100ml ειναι Δημητρη και ειχε 11.00 ευρω

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη Μοιαζει πολυ με την περιπτωση που ειχα εγω με το συκωτι αν θυμασαι, τελικα το εχασα το πουλι πριν 2 μερες μετα απο ενα αγωνα 8 μννων , μακαρι να σωθει το πουλακι , φυσικα ειχα δοκιμασει και εγω φλουκοναζολη και fungizone αλλα χειροτερευαι το συκωτι , με ιτρακοναζολη πηγε να μικρανει το συκωτι αλλα το πουλι δεν αντεξε

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη διογκωση στο συκωτι μπορει να εχουμε για πολλους λογους .Εσενα δεν ειχε (απο ενα σημειο και μετα τουλαχιστον οσο θυμαμαι ) εντερα .Του Θοδωρη εχει καθαρη προσβολη απ παθογονο οργανισμο .Οταν εχουμε παθογονους που παραγουν τοξινες , σχεδον ολοι ενοχλουν και το συκωτι που ειναι στην ουσια ενα φιλτρο

Ασπεργιλλος  (αλλα και σε μη υπαρξη του , οταν οι τροφες εχουν μονο τις μυκοτοξινες που ειχε αποβαλλει , πριν ισως τον σκοτωσουν φαρμακα στον οργανισμο ή στις τροφες για την αντιμετωπιση του )  , ατοξοπλασμα , πολλα παθογονα μικροβια ,  χρωστικες κλπ , ολα μπορει να δημιουργησουν προβλημα 


* να τονισω ξανα την αναφορα μου για τις μυκοτοξινες ... η καλυτερη εμφανισιακα τροφη , αν εχει γινει απο πρωτη υλη , ειτε αλευρι μπαγιατικο που ειχε ασπεργιλλο και το ψησιμο τον σκοτωσε , ειτε ανακυκλωμενα bakery products που πριν ανακυκλωθουν ειχαν τα κακα τους τα χαλια , μπορουν καλλιστα να εχουν τα αποβλητα του μεταβολισμου του ασπεργιλλου οσο ηταν ζωντανος .. τις λεγομενες μυκοτοξινες ή και αφλατοξινες

----------


## teo24

Για να δουμε πως θα παει ο φιλος μου.Σαν διαθεση ειναι καλος....η κοιλια πριν που τον επιασα ακομα παραμενει ιδια.το μονο που αλλαξε ειναι οτι τωρα που τον επιασα ακουγοταν και η αναπνοη του σαν κρυωμενος....

----------


## jk21

δεν μου αρεσει αυτο ...  ομως πιο ισχυρο φαρμακο για τα αναπνευστικα (πνευμονιες κλπ ) απο ενροφλοξασινη για πουλια , δεν ξερω ...

----------


## teo24

Kαλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα....ο φιλαρακος μου αρχισε τον ημερησιο υπνο παλι.Παει τρωει-πινει και μετα υπνο.....

----------


## jk21

δεν παμε καλα ....  δωσε εικονα της κοιλιας του

----------


## teo24

> δεν παμε καλα ....  δωσε εικονα της κοιλιας του


[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις με spectron οπως εχουμε πει  .Αν οταν γυρισεις τον βρεις να κοιμαται παρα την πρωινη δοση που θα δωσεις σε λιγο , τοτε  επαναλαμβανεις τη δοση λιγο πριν νυχτωσει αλλιως δεν αλλαζεις κατι ως προς το spectron 

το fungustatine το δινεις κανονικα; 

 αν οχι και το σταματησες για καποιο λογο , το επαναλαμβανεις αμεσα σε δοσολογια στοματος 

αν ναι  , τοτε ρισκαρεις δινοντας κατα 50 % περισσοτερο εντος της ημερας 

για οτι αλλο παρε με τηλ 

να εχει λιπαρους σπορους στη διαθεση του και να ειναι σε οσο δυνατον περισσοτερη ζεστη

----------


## teo24

Δεν εχω σταματησει κατι Δημητρη....απλα οταν αρχισε το spectron το fungostatin πηγε στο νερο του και οχι στο στομα.Απο φαι και ζεστη ειναι ενταξει.Εγω θα φυγω σε καμια ωρα και θα ερθω τα μεσανυχτα πισω κι αυτο θα ειναι σιγουρα ολη την βδομαδα.οποτε το πρωι θα τον δω πως θα φερεται....

----------


## jk21

ελπιζω να εδωσες τελικα στο στομα .Συνεχιζεις ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο φαρμακο και τα δυο στο στομα σιγουρα

----------


## teo24

Kαλημερα,μπερδευτικα με το ''ελπιζω να εδωσες'' που ειπες.Εκτος αν εννοεις την  δοση που την εδωσα στις 10.30 το πρωι...

Αρχικα εδινα Augmentin στο στομα και esb στον νερο.
Αλλαξαμε και εδινα Fungustatin στο στομα και esb  στο νερο.
Τωρα δινω Spectron στο στομα και Fungustatin στο νερο...

Aπ οτι μου ειπε η γυναικα μου δεν τον ειδε να κοιμαται εχθες στο υπολοιπο της μερας οπως δεν κοιμαται ουτε και τωρα.Το πρωι τον βρηκα κρεμασμενο στα καγκελα αναποδα και ''φωναζε''....

----------


## jk21

> το fungustatine το δινεις κανονικα; 
> 
>  αν οχι και το σταματησες για καποιο λογο , το επαναλαμβανεις αμεσα σε δοσολογια στοματος 
> 
> αν ναι  , τοτε ρισκαρεις δινοντας κατα 50 % περισσοτερο εντος της ημερας



εννοω να δινεις και το fungustatine σε δοσολογια στοματος για σιγουρια .Το εδινες και δεν το ειχες σταματησει αλλα σε νερο .Οποτε συνεχισε σε δοσολογια στοματος (μικρη αποσταση αν ειναι δυνατον απο τη χορηγηση spectron ) και για πυκνοτερη ασε να δουμε λιγες μερες μετα απ τη χορηγηση στο στομα .Μην πυκνωνεις τελικα αμεσα . Την εχεις τη νορμαλ δοσολογια στοματος; νομιζω στηνεχω δωσει

----------


## teo24

Τετοια ωρα που γραφω μαλλον Καλημερα πρεπει να πω.Οφιλαρακος μου σαν διαθεση και κινητικοτητα δειχνει οτι παει καλα.Βεβαια αυτο το λεω με βαση την συμπεριφορα του το πρωι που τον βλεπω,Γιατι απ τις 11 το πρωι τωρα γυρισα σπιτι οποτε δεν ξερω τι κανει μετα....Φωτο της Δευτερας.....[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

ξεκινας ( οπως ευτυχως  σου ειπα  το βραδυ  )τα φαρμακα για αλλες 4 τουλαχιστον ημερες . Ελαχιστη μειωση χαμηλα στο εντερο αλλα ξεκαθαρη διογκωση σε συκωτι και ισως εσωτερικα σε εντερα , που χτες βραδυ ποιυ μου στειλες στο fb δεν ειδα τοσο καλα (προφανως ημουν ετοιμος για υπνο ... ) .Το ενθαρρυντικο ειναι η οποια εικονα του πουλιου σε συμπεριφορα (αν και αυτη τελικα υπαρχει και την υπολοιπη ημερα ) . Με δεδομενο οτι το προβλημα επιμενει και με δεδομενη την αδυναμια να απευθυνθεις σε πτηνιατρο ( οχι μονο τα χρηματα αλλα και ο μηδενικος σου χρονος ) θα ηταν χρησιμο να ειχαμε εναλλακτικες προτασεις απο τα μελη αν ειχαν βελτιωση σε ιδια εικονα κοιλιας με αλλα φαρμακα , αν και εχεις δωσει θεωρητικα αρκετα ισχυρα ...

----------


## teo24

Kαλημερα στην παρεα.Αργησα να γραψω αλλα ειχα καποια προβληματακια.Ο φιλος μου να μην τον ματιασω παει αψογα,σουπερ κινητικος,διαθεση μια χαρα και κελαιδαει παρολο που μαλλον αρχισε την πτερορροια γιατι αραιωσ η μασκα του λιγο.Η κοιλια πριν καμια βδομαδα που την κοιταξα τελευταια δεν ηταν οπως στις φωτο αλλα πολυ καλυτερη,Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια ανεβαζω και φωτο....

----------

